# Umbau 1x12 Sram NX Eagle auf 1x12 Shimano XT M8100



## Keen91 (27. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir überlegt bei einem neuen MTB welches mit der Sram NX Eagle 1x12 ausgestattet ist, direkt auf ein höherwertigeres 1x12 Schaltsystem umzubauen. Jetzt habe ich mal gehört, dass es von der Sram NX auf die GX Eagle wegen der Aufnahme der Ritzelgruppe nicht ohne eine neue Aufnahme geht, stimmt das ?
Und wie würde es aussehen wenn ich z.B. auf die Shimano XT M8100 gehe? Habe ich dann ein ähnliches Problem? Was müsste ich bei einem solchen Tausch sonst noch beachten ?

Vielen Dank für Tipps und Ratschläge.

: )


----------



## Deleted 499340 (27. Januar 2020)

Für NX eagle brauchst du zwar keinen XD Freilauf, den du für gx eagle bräuchtest.
Shimano 1x12 laufen auf dem shimano micro spline Freilauf, das ist wieder ne andere Nummer. 
Auf deinem Freilauf kriegst du glaub ich nur 11 Fach schaltungen von shimano zum laufen.
Was ist denn das Problem mit deiner schaltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (27. Januar 2020)

Aktuell für die NX: shimano HG freilauf
Sram GX und höher: sram XD freilauf
Shimano 12x antrieb: microspline freilauf

Erkundig dich zuerst ob man die nabe umrüsten kann. Sonst brauchst du noch ein neues Hinterrad


----------



## memphis35 (27. Januar 2020)

Oder alles umbauen aber die 12fach NX Kassette behalten oder Kassetten von anderen Herstellern








						SunRace CSMZ90 12-fach Kassette
					

Große Bandbreite: die CSMZ90 Kassette von SunRace Verwende die SunRace CSMZ90 Kassette, wenn Du einen Laufradsatz mit Shimano MTB Freilauf und einen SRAM 12-fach Antrieb kombinieren willst. Mit 10 Stahl- und 2 Aluminium-Ritzeln überzeugt sie durch ih




					www.bike-components.de
				





			Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com


----------



## on any sunday (27. Januar 2020)

Ich hätte ja einfach ein MTB mit der gewünschten Schaltgruppe gekauft. Nachträgliche Umbauten sind immer teurer.


----------



## Keen91 (27. Januar 2020)

MTBER9547 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das Problem mit deiner schaltung


Hab gehört, dass die Schaltung in Testberichten nicht so gut angeschnitten hat. Ich habe das Bike ja noch nicht, daher erkundige ich mich vorab. Die Schaltung ist bei dem 2020er YT Jeffsy Comp montiert.


----------



## sharky (27. Januar 2020)

Hätte man das nicht gleich anders konfigurieren können? Bei YT geht sowas doch? Billiger als gleich richtig wird der Umbau nicht


----------



## Deleted 499340 (27. Januar 2020)

Ich würde es erstmal ruhig angehen lassen. Du hast die Schaltung ja noch nichtmal ausprobiert. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Sie unbrauchbar ist. 
Am Jeffsy Comp sind E13 TRS Laufräder verbaut. Da kann man den Freilauf sehr leicht wechseln. Mittlerweile kannst du für die TRS Laufräder sowohl den XD driver als auch Shimano Micro Spline kriegen.
Ich würde erstmal ein paar hundert km abspulen und gucken. Wechseln kannst du ja immer.
Ich habe um Weihnachten meinen alten 1x11 shimano antrieb gegen eine sram eagle schaltung getauscht. Alles zusammen kostet dich ein XT oder GX Umbau etwa 300-320€.


----------



## Keen91 (27. Januar 2020)

MTBER9547 schrieb:


> Ich würde es erstmal ruhig angehen lassen. Du hast die Schaltung ja noch nichtmal ausprobiert. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Sie unbrauchbar ist.
> Am Jeffsy Comp sind E13 TRS Laufräder verbaut. Da kann man den Freilauf sehr leicht wechseln. Mittlerweile kannst du für die TRS Laufräder sowohl den XD driver als auch Shimano Micro Spline kriegen.
> Ich würde erstmal ein paar hundert km abspulen und gucken. Wechseln kannst du ja immer


Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Heißt ohne dass neu eingespeicht werden muss ?
Hatte halt überlegt die Sram NX dann noch in Neuzustand zu verkaufen. Dann müsste ich eigentlich günstiger fahren, als wenn ich später wechseln würde, oder ?


----------



## Deleted 499340 (27. Januar 2020)

Wenn du sie loswirst, kannst du sie natürlich als Anzahlung für die neue Schaltung betrachten. Nein, da muss nichts gespeicht werden. Ich fahre selber E13 TRS Laufräder (Felgen und Nabe). Du baust die Achse aus und kannst den alten Freilauf einfach rausziehen.

edit: lohnt sich mMn aber nicht. Die wird prima schalten (sofern korrekt eingestellt) und mit pflege auch sicher eine Weile halten. Die Hauptunterschiede zur GX eagle sind etwas mehr Gewicht und ein 11er statt 10er Ritzel. Zum Schaltgefühl kann ich nichts sagen. Kenne nur ne 1x11 NX eagle und die tut was sie soll


----------



## Keen91 (27. Januar 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> Hätte man das nicht gleich anders konfigurieren können? Bei YT geht sowas doch? Billiger als gleich richtig wird der Umbau nicht


Also das Pro Modell kostet eben 900€ mehr. Ich geh davon aus, dass der Umbau nicht so viel kosten würde. Allerdings beschränkt sich der Vergleich nur auf Basis der besseren Schaltung. Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand noch weitere Gründe nennen, warum ich mit dem Pro Modell besser fahren würde (sorry offtopic) !?

Comp:





						JEFFSY Comp
					

Kletter mühelos Anstiege hoch, lass bergab keinen Sprung aus und die Langeweile einfach hinter Dir! Am JEFFSY Comp treffen ein leichter Carbon-Rahmen, stabile 27,5" Laufräder und erlesene Komponenten aufeinander. Raus kommt ein...




					www.yt-industries.com
				




Pro:





						JEFFSY Pro
					

Mit dem verspielten JEFFSY Pro hast Du auf jedem Trail Spaß: Bergauf unterstützen Dich hervorragende Klettereigenschaften, während Du auf schnellen Downhill-Strecken die ausbalancierte Geometrie und das satte Fahrgefühl genießt. Den...




					www.yt-industries.com
				




Vielen Dank soweit : )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keen91 (27. Januar 2020)

MTBER9547 schrieb:


> Wenn du sie loswirst, kannst du sie natürlich als Anzahlung für die neue Schaltung betrachten. Nein, da muss nichts gespeicht werden. Ich fahre selber E13 TRS Laufräder (Felgen und Nabe). Du baust die Achse aus und kannst den alten Freilauf einfach rausziehen.


Okay das klingt ja schon mal gut. Heißt also nochmal zusammenfassend, dass ich mit den Laufrädern problemlos sowohl auf eine Shimano also auch auf die GX wechseln könnte, wenn ich den Freilauf tausche, richtig ?
 Wie aufwändig ist der Tausch des Schaltzugs bei interner Verlegung?


----------



## Deleted 499340 (27. Januar 2020)

Das kommt drauf an, ob du Kabelkanäle im Rahmen hast, oder nicht. Mit Kanälen ist es signifikant leichter, ohne kann es ne fummelei sein.
Und ja, so ist es


----------



## SmokeyBear (27. Januar 2020)

Fahre die NX so lange sie Funktioniert, der Verkauf wird sich nicht rentieren. Ist die NX Kassette verschlissen, kaufe dir einen XD-Freilauf und eine X01 Kasette. Der Umweg über die GX-Kasette kostet nur Geld und Nerven. Sie hat zwar mehr Bandbreite als NX, also gleich wie X01, hinkt aber in Sachen Verschleiss und Gewicht deutlich hinter der vergleichsweise hochwertigen her. Vergiss ebenfalls den Gedanken die komplette Gruppe (Sram-zu Shimano) zu tauschen. Du bräuchtest Kurbel, Kettenblatt, Kette, Freilauf, Schaltwerk, Kasette, Trigger. Das kostet mehr, als was es wert wäre, zumal du die Performance der Sram Geschichte noch gar nicht kennst. Die Sram Eagle lässt sich  beliebig Auf- oder Abrüsten (alles was Sram Eagle heisst), du kannst also in Zukunft dort sparen wo es passt oder Aufwerten was dich stört... Es kann also Stück für Stück mit deinen Anforderungen wachsen. Das ginge zwar bei Shimano auch, aber dort brauchst du sofort alles neu.


----------



## memphis35 (27. Januar 2020)

MTBER9547 schrieb:


> GX Umbau etwa 300-320€.


Eine GX Eagle Gruppe kostet etwa 380 .-  Plus ein Freilauf ( Falls es einen für die Laufräder gibt ) etwa 50 - 80 €


----------



## sharky (27. Januar 2020)

SmokieBear schrieb:


> Der Umweg über die GX-Kasette kostet nur Geld und Nerven. Sie hat zwar mehr Bandbreite als NX, also gleich wie X01, hinkt aber in Sachen Verschleiss und Gewicht deutlich hinter der vergleichsweise hochwertigen her.


Beim Gewicht der X01 gebe ich dir recht. Dafür kostet sie halt auch fast das doppelte der GX. Das mit dem Verschleiß kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Warum? Pauschal kann man das imho eh nicht sagen da viel Faktoren eine Rolle spielen 


@memphis35 
Die GX incl kurbel 320. Hab ich bezahlt. Mich wundert dass die XT ggü der GX preisneutral sein soll?


----------



## Batman (27. Januar 2020)

Keen91 schrieb:


> Hab gehört, dass die Schaltung in Testberichten nicht so gut angeschnitten hat. Ich habe das Bike ja noch nicht, daher erkundige ich mich vorab. Die Schaltung ist bei dem 2020er YT Jeffsy Comp montiert.


Ich fahre die NX ohne Probleme seit fast einem Jahr. Wenn Du nicht schon mit einer besseren Gruppe kaufen kannst, fahr die doch erst mal, oder ist das keine Option?
Ich hab Ritzel gegen ein GX getauscht und mir im Bikemarkt ein Laufrad mit XD gekauft. Hab das gleich genutzt um ein paar Gramm Gewicht zu sparen. Mit der Schaltung bin ich aber noch zufrieden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmokeyBear (27. Januar 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> Beim Gewicht der X01 gebe ich dir recht. Dafür kostet sie halt auch fast das doppelte der GX. Das mit dem Verschleiß kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Warum? Pauschal kann man das imho eh nicht sagen da viel Faktoren eine Rolle spielen



In meinem Fall:
NX-Kasette nach 2200km verschlissen und keinen Spaß mehr gemacht. Im Eagle-Fred nebenan dazu gestöbert und mehrheitlich von nicht wirklich überzeugenden Laufleistungen der GX Kasette gelesen.
Bei der X01, Laufleistungen von über 6TKm aus erster Hand erfahren, ausprobiert.... Läuft! Ausserdem, das sparen von rotierender Masse ist immer von Vorteil ?


----------



## Keen91 (27. Januar 2020)

Batman schrieb:


> Ich fahre die NX ohne Probleme seit fast einem Jahr. Wenn Du nicht schon mit einer besseren Gruppe kaufen kannst, fahr die doch erst mal, oder ist das keine Option?
> Ich hab Ritzel gegen ein GX getauscht und mir im Bikemarkt ein Laufrad mit XD gekauft. Hab das gleich genutzt um ein paar Gramm Gewicht zu sparen. Mit der Schaltung bin ich aber noch zufrieden..


Ihr habt vermutlich recht, dass ich erstmal testen sollte, weil ich evtl. für die neue NX gar nicht so viel bekomme wie ich mir erhoffe.
Heißt in deinem Fall hast du auch die Kasette auf GX getauscht, oder ? Was hast du ca. an Gewicht gespart ? und wie ist der Einstellaufwand nach dem Umbau ?


----------



## Keen91 (27. Januar 2020)

SmokieBear schrieb:


> In meinem Fall:
> NX-Kasette nach 2200km verschlissen und keinen Spaß mehr gemacht. Im Eagle-Fred nebenan dazu gestöbert und mehrheitlich von nicht wirklich überzeugenden Laufleistungen der GX Kasette gelesen.
> Bei der X01, Laufleistungen von über 6TKm aus erster Hand erfahren, ausprobiert.... Läuft! Ausserdem, das sparen von rotierender Masse ist immer von Vorteil ?


Die X01 Kasette könnte ich auch bei passendem Freilauf einfach „Plug and Play“ mit dem rest der NX verwenden ?


----------



## SmokeyBear (27. Januar 2020)

Keen91 schrieb:


> Die X01 Kasette könnte ich auch bei passendem Freilauf einfach „Plug and Play“ mit dem rest der NX verwenden ?



Ja, bei der Sram-Eagle lassen sich alle "12-fach Preiskategorien" also SX(keine Erfahrung ?) NX, GX, X01, XX1 & AXS kombinieren. Unterschiedliche Vorraussetzungen gibts lediglich im Freilauf. Fahre auch den günstigen NX Trigger (tatsächlich der leichteste) NX Schaltwerk (Performance für mich i.o. und kein finanzieller Beinbruch bei Feindkontakt)
X01 Kasette und Kette (beste Performance, Laufleistung und Gewicht.)
Die Aussage "Plug and Play" ist etwas kritischer?
Im Prinzip JA, ABER die Eagle ist bei so manchem eine Diva, da sollte ein kleines Nachstellen nie ausgeschlossen werden?


----------



## Batman (27. Januar 2020)

Keen91 schrieb:


> Ihr habt vermutlich recht, dass ich erstmal testen sollte, weil ich evtl. für die neue NX gar nicht so viel bekomme wie ich mir erhoffe.
> Heißt in deinem Fall hast du auch die Kasette auf GX getauscht, oder ? Was hast du ca. an Gewicht gespart ? und wie ist der Einstellaufwand nach dem Umbau ?


Einstellaufwand ist sehr überschaubar da ja nur andere Kassette (eigentlich fast 0).
Was ich genau an der Kassette gespart habe kann ich garnicht sagen aber das kann man ja nachlesen wenn’s wichtig ist. Am Laufrad etwa 150 Gramm


----------



## SmokeyBear (27. Januar 2020)

Gewicht NX-Kasette PG 1230 = 615gr
Gewicht GX-Kasette PG 1275 = 450gr
Gewicht X01-Kasette PG 1295 = 355gr


----------



## Keen91 (27. Januar 2020)

Vielen Dank.
Und wie sieht das beim Schalthebel aus ? Könnte der auch gegen den hochwertigeren getauscht werden ?


----------



## Batman (27. Januar 2020)

Du kannst alles tauschen...
Die Frage wäre ja warum?
Angst vor schlechter Schaltfunktion ist aus meiner Sicht unbegründet.
Haben will Effekt? Tauschen und gleich das Schaltwerk mit...


----------



## sharky (28. Januar 2020)

SmokieBear schrieb:


> In meinem Fall:
> NX-Kasette nach 2200km verschlissen und keinen Spaß mehr gemacht. Im Eagle-Fred nebenan dazu gestöbert und mehrheitlich von nicht wirklich überzeugenden Laufleistungen der GX Kasette gelesen.
> Bei der X01, Laufleistungen von über 6TKm aus erster Hand erfahren, ausprobiert.... Läuft! Ausserdem, das sparen von rotierender Masse ist immer von Vorteil ?


Das Sparen der rotierenden Masse bezahlst du mit dem doppelten Preis. Der Vergleich bzw. das Argument hinkt... natürlich bekommst du für den doppelten Preis leichteres. Aber will das jeder ausgeben?

den Eagle Faden kenne ich. Quot capitus, tot sensus sag ich da nur. Dass die NX deutlich länger hält als die GX und dass die X01 grundsätzlich 6tkm packt halte ich für erkläungsbedürftig.

wie kürzlich erst geschrieben:
Gelabert wird hier viel. Wer hinter den Accounts steckt weiß man meist nicht und die Bedingungen, unter denen die Ergebnisse erzielt wurden, kennt  man auch nicht 

daher... Obacht was man glaubt


----------



## SmokeyBear (28. Januar 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> Das Sparen der rotierenden Masse bezahlst du mit dem doppelten Preis. Der Vergleich bzw. das Argument hinkt... natürlich bekommst du für den doppelten Preis leichteres. Aber will das jeder ausgeben?
> 
> den Eagle Faden kenne ich. Quot capitus, tot sensus sag ich da nur. Dass die NX deutlich länger hält als die GX und dass die X01 grundsätzlich 6tkm packt halte ich für erkläungsbedürftig.
> 
> ...


Also wie selbst geschrieben, nicht Labern. Lesen.
siehe Oben "IN MEINEM FALL" beschreibt meinen Fall und keine Pauschale .Ich habe lediglich die Erfahrung gemacht und mitgeteilt, dass die X01 bei mir deutlich länger hält als die NX. Alles zur GX habe ich in diesem Forum gelesen. Dazu musst du dich im Eagle Thread beschweren.
Jeder kann im übrigen das kaufen, was er selbst für vernünftig hält. Das Forum schreibt nichts vor, es ist lediglich Informationsquelle.
Der "doppelte Preis" (BC-Angebot 250€, ist garnicht soooo doppelt zur GX) ist IN MEINEM FALL deswegen vernünftig, da zum halben Gewicht die Tatsache dazu kommt, dass ich keine Lust habe alle halbe Jahre meinen gesamten Antrieb zu erneuern. Denn IN MEINEM FALL handhabe ich neue Kasette = neue Satz Ketten (3x) = neues Kettenblatt vorne. Aber auch das kann jeder Handhaben wie er will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 499340 (28. Januar 2020)

Jedes halbe Jahr den Antrieb erneuern? Doppeltes Gewicht?
Das ist totaler Schwachsinn. Ein Kollege fährt seit 1,5 Jahren ne GX Eagle schaltung und hat fährt gerade mal die zweite Kette. Wenn man schalten kann und plegt, dann hält auch ne gx eagle ordentlich.
Und halbes Gewicht? Die ganze X01 Gruppe wiegt etwa 250g weniger, die Kassette ist 100g leichter.
Es wirkt manchmal gerade so, als wäre es hip sich elitär über günstigere schaltungen auszukotzen, auch wenn man mit denen gar keine Erfahrungen hat.


----------



## sharky (28. Januar 2020)

MTBER9547 schrieb:


> Jedes halbe Jahr den Antrieb erneuern? Doppeltes Gewicht?
> Das ist totaler Schwachsinn.


sehe ich auch so. zwischen GX und X01 annähernd doppelter preis - ja. aber doppelte laufleistung der X01 oder doppeltes gewicht der GX ganz ganz sicher nicht. vielleicht hat man sich auch nur falsch verstanden 



MTBER9547 schrieb:


> Ein Kollege fährt seit 1,5 Jahren ne GX Eagle schaltung und hat fährt gerade mal die zweite Kette. Wenn man schalten kann und plegt, dann hält auch ne gx eagle ordentlich.


wie die NX wohl auch. das gejammere ist hier teils auf einem niveau, dass man meinen könnte, hier ist die plauderecke der world cup fahrer




MTBER9547 schrieb:


> Es wirkt manchmal gerade so, als wäre es hip sich elitär über günstigere schaltungen auszukotzen, auch wenn man mit denen gar keine Erfahrungen hat.


den gedanken kann man gewinnen!

wenn ich meine schaltungshistorie so betrachte... angefangen als jugendlicher mit LX, dann zu XT und ab dem ersten job gab es nur noch XTR oder die X01. mit den jahren dann mal spaßeshalber und zum testen statt einer X01 eine X9 kassette an das light-EN montiert. himmel! was für ein erlebnis. ich hab (rein von der kassette) keinen unterschied gemerkt.

an meine neue "waldmaschine" kam daher auch die GX dran. günstig, bei entsprechender pflege haltbar und funktional nix auszusetzen. ja, meine X0.... sind leichter, insbesondere bei den triggern merkt man nen unterschied. aber heut steckt so viel technik der topgruppen auch in günstigen gruppen, da gehts doch am ende meist um ein paar quäntchen "komfort" und vor allem ums gewicht. wenn das nicht die a-prio ist, kommt man mit einer günstigen gruppe IMHO bestens aus


----------



## Deleted 499340 (28. Januar 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> wie die NX wohl auch. das gejammere ist hier teils auf einem niveau, dass man meinen könnte, hier ist die plauderecke der world cup fahrer



  absolut treffend.



sharky schrieb:


> an meine neue "waldmaschine" kam daher auch die GX dran. günstig, bei entsprechender pflege haltbar und funktional nix auszusetzen. ja, meine X0.... sind leichter, insbesondere bei den triggern merkt man nen unterschied. aber heut steckt so viel technik der topgruppen auch in günstigen gruppen, da gehts doch am ende meist um ein paar quäntchen "komfort" und vor allem ums gewicht. wenn das nicht die a-prio ist, kommt man mit einer günstigen gruppe IMHO bestens aus



finde ich total vernünftig. günstiger in der Anschaffung und im Unterhalt. Auch für mich rechtfertigen ein paar Gramm keinen Aufpreis um mehrere hundert Euro.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Unterschiede bei den top Gruppen so minimal ausfallen, dass ein Hobby-Fahrer das kaum differenzieren kann.
Dann liest man in irgendeinem Pinkbike Review, wie krass besser doch die Performance der teureren Gruppe ist und gibt mit dem neu erworbenen Wissen in einem Forum an.
Hier geht teilweise eine blenderei ab, da muss ich immer wieder an des Kaisers neue Kleider denken.

Ich richte mich abschließend noch kurz an den TE: hege und pflege einfach die NX und heb dir einen Tausch für später auf.  Du hast gerade ne dicke Stange Geld ausgegeben und wirst sicher noch für verschiedenes Equipment oder Werkzeug dein Wechselgeld brauchen.


----------



## sharky (28. Januar 2020)

MTBER9547 schrieb:


> absolut treffend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## SmokeyBear (28. Januar 2020)

MTBER9547 schrieb:


> Jedes halbe Jahr den Antrieb erneuern? Doppeltes Gewicht?
> Das ist totaler Schwachsinn. Ein Kollege fährt seit 1,5 Jahren ne GX Eagle schaltung und hat fährt gerade mal die zweite Kette. Wenn man schalten kann und plegt, dann hält auch ne gx eagle ordentlich.
> Und halbes Gewicht? Die ganze X01 Gruppe wiegt etwa 250g weniger, die Kassette ist 100g leichter.
> Es wirkt manchmal gerade so, als wäre es hip sich elitär über günstigere schaltungen auszukotzen, auch wenn man mit denen gar keine Erfahrungen hat.


 616gr / 355gr = 1,73... Ok mein Fehler, nicht das doppelte Gewicht. Nur meine persönliche zu großzügige Interpretation. 
Alle halbe Jahr den Antrieb wechseln hat nichts mit dem halben Jahr zu tun, sondern mit der Laufleistung in dieser Zeit. Ich kenne deinen Kollegen nicht und auch nicht seine Jahreskilometer, genauso wenig wie du meine. 
Und nein es liegt nicht an meiner Unfähigkeit zu Schalten, mir ging es um Verschleiss, nicht um Defekt. Und wenn ihr keine anderen Erfahrungen lesen oder glauben wollt? Was macht ihr in einem Forum? 
Und ich kotze mich nicht über die günstigsten alternativen aus. Hättet ihr mitgelesen wüsstet ihr dass ich sowohl aktuell noch den größten Teil der NX Gruppe fahre und damit zufrieden bin. Ich habe der gesamten Gruppe die Chance gegeben sich zu beweisen und bin damit gefahren, bis es nicht mehr ging. Im Anschluss habe ich nur das aufgewertet was MIR als sinnvoll erschien.
Für mich ende der Diskussion. Wer möchte kann meine Erfahrungen ernst nehmen, wer nicht, vergisst sie wieder. Auch ok. ?


----------



## Batman (28. Januar 2020)

Scheint ja ne heiße Glaubensfrage zu sein, so ne Schaltung


----------



## sharky (28. Januar 2020)

Batman schrieb:


> Scheint ja ne heiße Glaubensfrage zu sein, so ne Schaltung


wie alles am rad. geh mal ins laufradforum und frag schwalbe vs. maxxis vs. conti. da gehts rund
oder im bremsenforum shimano vs. sram. hat einen ähnlichen unterhaltungswert wie die reifenfrage


----------



## Keen91 (28. Januar 2020)

Kann vielleicht noch jemand helfen ob man den Kunststoff-Schalthebel der NX gegen einen der hochwertigen einfach austauschen könnte?
Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Tipps ; )


----------



## Deleted 499340 (28. Januar 2020)

Hier ist schon mehrfach gesagt worden, dass die Teile der Eagle Reihe modular ausgetauscht werden können. Es schadet auch nichts sowas einfach mal zu googlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (28. Januar 2020)

Der Kunststoff Anteil der oberen Gruppen ist aber auch recht hoch...


----------



## Deleted 499340 (28. Januar 2020)

Richtig. Der upshifter ist ab gx aus alu, der downshifter bleibt meines Wissens aus Kunststoff. Ratsam ist das nicht wirklich. Ab X01 kannst du glaub ich die Ausrichtung des upshifters anpassen.


----------



## sharky (29. Januar 2020)

Wobei ich zugestehen würde, dass der trigger noch mit das sinnvollste wäre das man tauscht. Zumindest wenn sich die Hersteller da ihrer linie treu bleiben. Meiner Erfahrung nach bringt ein höherwertigerer trigger mehr Zugewinn an schaltpräzision als ein anderes schaltwerk oder eine andere kassette. Auch das bediengefühl verschiebt sich von teigig zu knackig-präzise


----------



## backcountrybonn (29. Januar 2020)

Fahr die NX bis nix mehr geht. Bei dem Gewicht der heutigen AM und Enduros fällt es kaum auf. Und die Kassette ist doch eh nur ein Verbrauchsteil und das Schaltwerk von heute kann schon am Stein von morgen hängen bleiben ;-). Wenn du noch noch Kohle über hast, dann besorg dir den GX-Trigger, der hat dann auch den richtigen Matchmaker-Anschluss und damit kannst eventuell deine Bremse direkt mit der Schaltung (über eine Schelle am Lenker) verbinden, für ein cleaneres Cockpit.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (29. Januar 2020)

Keen91 schrieb:


> Also das Pro Modell kostet eben 900€ mehr. Ich geh davon aus, dass der Umbau nicht so viel kosten würde. Allerdings beschränkt sich der Vergleich nur auf Basis der besseren Schaltung. Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand noch weitere Gründe nennen, warum ich mit dem Pro Modell besser fahren würde (sorry offtopic) !?
> 
> Comp:
> 
> ...


Naja, das eine wiegt 13,5, das andere 14,7 Kilo. Direkt aufgefallen ist mir, dass die Gabel und der Dämpfer unterschiedlich sind. Also es gibt vermutlich schon noch ein paar andere Unterschiede als GX und NX.


----------



## sharky (29. Januar 2020)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Also es gibt vermutlich schon noch ein paar andere Unterschiede als GX und NX.


ich schätze so 1,2kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vollesRohr (29. Januar 2020)

Das Pro ist halt deutlich besser ausgestattet. Bessere Bremsen, LRS, Reifen, Schaltgruppe, hochwertigere Komponenten beim Cockpit, aus meiner Sicht die bessere Gabel und Dämpfer. Ob das spürbar ist? Für Neueinsteiger am Anfang sicher nicht, evtl im direkten Vergleich, später auf jeden Fall.


----------



## sharky (30. Januar 2020)

Am ende macht es die Summe der teile und dass der Aufbau stimmig ist. Und das ist IMHO gegeben. Da eine X01 ranbauen kann man natürlich. Aber der Mehrwert ist fraglich in dem Fall


----------



## schuetzendorf (30. Januar 2020)

Keen91 schrieb:


> Hab gehört, dass die Schaltung in Testberichten nicht so gut angeschnitten hat. Ich habe das Bike ja noch nicht, daher erkundige ich mich vorab. Die Schaltung ist bei dem 2020er YT Jeffsy Comp montiert.


Hä??? Die Schaltung ist doch so ziemlich das unwichtigste Teil am Bike. Wenn man mit dem Gewicht einer billigeren Gruppe klarkommt: Schalten tun die alle. Ich würde mich eher auf das Treten als auf das Schalten konzentrieren....
Ansonsten: Viel Spaß beim Geldvernichten.


----------



## schuetzendorf (30. Januar 2020)

Keen91 schrieb:


> Kann vielleicht noch jemand helfen ob man den Kunststoff-Schalthebel der NX gegen einen der hochwertigen einfach austauschen könnte?
> Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Tipps ; )


Am besten gegen Grip Shift oder Microshift Daumenhebel tauschen.


----------



## roli888 (18. Februar 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> wie alles am rad. geh mal ins laufradforum und frag schwalbe vs. maxxis vs. conti. da gehts rund
> oder im bremsenforum shimano vs. sram. hat einen ähnlichen unterhaltungswert wie die reifenfrage


Hatten wir schon DOT vs Mineralöl ?


----------



## Deleted 347960 (19. Februar 2020)

roli888 schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon DOT vs Mineralöl ?


Ungefähr in 743 anderen Foren...


----------



## sharky (19. Februar 2020)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Ungefähr in 743 anderen Foren...


ich kenne garnicht so viele foren. hast du da überall den selben usernamen?


----------



## Deleted 347960 (19. Februar 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> ich kenne garnicht so viele foren. hast du da überall den selben usernamen?


Ich schreib nicht immer. Manchmal lese ich nur. Und wenn es dann darum geht, ob das eine oder andere besser ist, was übersetzt so viel heißt wie, ob der eine oder der andere besser ist, bin ich eh raus.
Ja ich habe immer denselben Usernamen. Aber nagel mich nicht auf den 743 fest. Das ist gefühlt. Können auch nur 742 oder 744 sein.


----------



## sharky (19. Februar 2020)

das war auch eher ironisch gemeint als ernst


----------



## memphis35 (19. Februar 2020)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Aber nagel mich nicht auf den 743 fest. Das ist gefühlt. Können auch nur 742 oder 744 sein.


Irrtum , es können nur 742 sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seb_87 (24. September 2020)

Mahlzeit,

ich hab aktuell 2 Räder

Hardtail(Bio): Komplett M8100
Fully(E 😇 ): 12x NX Shifter/Umwerfer, SX Kette, GX Kassette

Bin mit der Performance am Fully nicht so recht zufrieden...

Hab am Anfang überlegt auch auf die M8100 umzubauen was auch den Vorteil der einfachen Ersatzteilhaltung hätte... Jedoch muss ich den Freilauf ebenfalls tauschen

Aktuell kann man allerdings den X01 Umwerfer günstig schießen....

Was würdet ihr machen? Gewicht spielt weniger eine Rolle als Haltbarkeit und Performance.

Danke


----------



## ulles (24. September 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich hab aktuell 2 Räder
> 
> ...


Am E-Bike genügen 10 Gänge, deshalb habe ich auf SLX 11-fach Schaltwerk mit XT 10- Fach Shifter und 11-42 umgebaut, geht auch 11-46. Gegenüber NX viel robuster!
Mit der GX Kassette bzw XD Freilauf ist wohl Sram eher angesagt. Aufrüsten auf GX Schaltung mit X01 Kassette


----------



## Seb_87 (24. September 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> Am E-Bike genügen 10 Gänge, deshalb habe ich auf SLX 11-fach Schaltwerk mit XT 10- Fach Shifter und 11-42 umgebaut, geht auch 11-46. Gegenüber NX viel robuster!
> Mit der GX Kassette bzw XD Freilauf ist wohl Sram eher angesagt. Aufrüsten auf GX Schaltung mit X01 Kassette



Den X01 Schaltwerk gäbs grad um 138... Hab leider keine Sram Erfahrung... Macht der Shifter Sinn?


----------



## ulles (25. September 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Den X01 Umwerfer gäbs grad um 138... Hab leider keine Sram Erfahrung... Macht der Shifter Sinn?


1*12 Umwerfer 😉 ...
Bei meiner NX war es eher das Schaltwerk, das sich schon beim Ankucken verbog. Der Shifter war soweit OK. Ob das mit einem X01 Schaltwerk Sinn macht?


----------



## Seb_87 (25. September 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> 1*12 Umwerfer 😉 ...
> Bei meiner NX war es eher das Schaltwerk, das sich schon beim Ankucken verbog. Der Shifter war soweit OK. Ob das mit einem X01 Schaltwerk Sinn macht?


 Gute Frage gell ^^


----------

